# Bestiality comics?



## Somnium (Jul 29, 2016)

whoa whoa chill out! Okay? Remember there are no real animals involved. Are you calm now? Can you help this sparklewolf? What he needs is good nsfw comics which involve life like fellow canines (foxes, wolves, dogs etc. ) and humans. Animals can be more intelligent than they would be irl, but still must look as their wild counterparts.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 29, 2016)

Ever try Google?


----------



## Somnium (Jul 29, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Ever try Google?



The best gems are hidden


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 29, 2016)

The best one i can suggest is one between a Feral Dog and fellow anthropomorphics... i don't know any humie ones I'm afraid


----------



## Rust (Jul 29, 2016)

The secret puppy club.  Don't remember who made it though.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 1, 2016)

Somnium Somnium Somium... *tsk* *tsk* *tsk*
You should know better than this.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Nasty.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ya'll need Jesus...


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 13, 2016)

Honestly, searching through e621 will yield some good results. Uhhhh... I think 8chan has a dedicated thread to it as well.


----------

